# "There were giants in those days"



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I am not a pianophile, but I listen to a lot of piano music because there is a lot of it out there, and a slew of young pianists in the process of making their mark via competitions and recitals. Once in awhile I pull out a CD of an older recording, sort of as a reference. Yesterday it was a remastering of a 1964 recording, Emil Gilels playing the Liszt Sonata in the RCA Living Stereo recording.

Many young pianists apparently feel the need to perform this work in public, maybe as a Rite Of Passage. I’m not saying that isn’t a good idea – if (s)he is ready for it. The Liszt Sonata can be an interpretive bore, and/or a technical disaster – there are passages that have a reputation. As a listener I’m not much concerned about the crashes, if the pianist just regroups, maybe even cusses, and continues. It’s the boring that annoys me.

I’m pretty sure that most young pianists wouldn’t do what I’m suggesting for one reason or another – which is to listen to the Gilels recording. When you (hypothetical young pianist that is) feel you have adequate control of dynamics and touch – forte through piano to pianissimo (the sureness of touch in his pianissimo is amazing), an understanding of rhythm and pace and how they affect mood, to enter Gilels’ ballpark, then you can get concerned about an interpretation.

There were giants.


----------

